# Antenna Broken



## Anleoflippy (Dec 24, 2008)

When I feed My tenodera a Grasshopper, I put the grasshopper in front of the mantis...

Suddenly the Grasshoppa jump on the my Mantis face and they put up a fight but the mantis manage to get a grip and eat it...

But my mantis right antenna was cut and became short...

Will it be ok...

Its look like mantis is still healthy...

But just to be sure...


----------



## shorty (Dec 24, 2008)

I doubt it will really effect it in any way. You probably won't even notice a difference.


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2008)

That is not a problem.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 24, 2008)

Well in my opinion, if the atenna is broken, tv reception will not be as good, but the set will still work!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well in my opinion, if the atenna is broken, tv reception will not be as good, but the set will still work!


Lol... :lol: 

I understand what you mean, my mantis seems fine and still can catch prey...

In fact, my mantis is eating a damselfly right now...


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well in my opinion, if the atenna is broken, tv reception will not be as good, but the set will still work!


  But you'll need a digital converter box soon!


----------

